# Super High End Babywearing Insanity



## DHinJersey (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey all:

Not sure I'm really looking for advice, just wondering how much expose you all have had to the crazy subculture of wraps and carriers currently blossoming on the internet. My wife started with a maya sling and a didymos wrap....I had an ergo....perfectly normal...but then she discovered the online world of wrap dealing and trading...

For a while it was Oscha, now Artipoppe, Tula, Obimama, etc...these things retail for $600-$1200 and on the open market can fetch upwards of $2000!!! The woman who makes the artipoppes releases so few that you have to be an internet quickdraw master to get one when they are released. My wife is really good at it. She buys them for $500 or so, and if she likes them, keeps them, and if she doesn't, turns around and flips them for $1200 or so. I'm dead serious. She sold an artipoppe that had been converted into a carrier for like $2000 once (granted she paid over $1000 for the wrap plus conversion originally). I know this started out sounding like a post by a husband complaining about his wife spending money, but actually she MAKES money. Wraps paid for our last vacation. Wraps helped buy our house! Sometimes when our bank account is low during a spendy month, she'll say "I should dip into my stash." A day later she'll have an extra grand in her paypal account.

Meanwhile, I do 75% of the babywearing, lol...of course in the custom made Tula carrier made from an Oscha sling she got for me. I talked to my wife once about selling it (I have two), but she said it wasn't worth it as it would "only" fetch $500.


----------



## Emaye (May 23, 2008)

Whoa! lol! I had no idea. I just looked these brands up out of curiosity and it does, indeed, look like baby wearing has hit the high end market. I just got a long stretchy fabric and learned how to tie it around my body in a way that was supportive of my back and it worked really well and was cheap  Phew!


----------



## rainbownurse (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah, it can get crazy. I have a custom handwoven on the way and never thought I'd be that person.


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

I left our local baby wearing group in part to the enabling atmosphere there : p flipping wraps just seems a little slimy


----------

